# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  RCD AMS V0.0.9.14 mix update

## mohamed73

*RCD AMS V0.0.9.14 mix update* *RCD AMS V0.0.9.14 mix update*   *Latest Update :*   *- Fiat, 169 MP3, 7 648 561 316, 95640 by Bosch 
- Fiat, 199 MP3 SB05 Small 2 Graphite, 7 648 543 216, 25320 by Blaupunkt 
- Fiat, 2250 MP3 TF SB08, 7 648 581 316, 95640 by Bosch 
- CDX-NC9950, TC58DVM72A1TGI0 by Sony 
- Fiat, F250 FL, GHT1400, 7 355 333 750, 24c32 by Grundig 
- Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 330 672, 9M5T-18K931-CB by Blaupunkt 
- Ford, HSRNS (NX), 7 612 330 753, BV4T-18K931-BC by Blaupunkt 
- **************, MB Truck Radio Base High, 7 620 000 031, 95640 by Blaupunkt 
- Chrysler, P05091601AF, 24c16 by Alpine 
- Chrysler, P05091601AS, 24c16 by Alpine 
- VW, RCD 310 EU, 1K0 035 186AN, 24lc32 by Delphi 
- VW, RCD 510, 3C8 035 195F, S29GL128 by Delphi 
- Merecede-Benz, Truckline CC70, BE-7044, A 000 446 03 62, 24c04 by Becker*   *We are looking for resellers..* 
If you are interested in selling our products in your country, please contact: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
We offer very good conditions for cooperation. 
How to update? Run martech_rcd_ams.exe or download and get latest version via setup:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Check supported models and Clip functions in demo version  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
All videos on the channel Youtobe competition:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

